# uber says dont tip your waiter



## musk for president (Oct 21, 2016)

*ive come up with a way to increase driver earnings by uniting drivers in the way they rate riders.* passengers consistently compliment the speed of pickup, the cleanliness of the car and rate five stars on the service but because of Uber's "anti-tipping on the app" policy riders enjoy this superior service but mostly do not tip.
*The solution is to unite driver ratings of passengers to make ratings a way to see the future.*
1.* If the passenger tips they get 5 stars* no exceptions. this isnt a system of nice or mean, this is a 'tipper' or 'not a tipper' ratings system to counter uber's anti-tipping policy. 
2. passengers *who* *do not tip get 2 stars but can still get matched with the driver*.
3. *impolite and no tip gets 1 star and the rider loses an available driver on the network.*
-*3 and 4 stars should not be used* because non tippers need a very low rating so its clear whos who-
*in a free and transparent market* *drivers can decide before the ride if they want to drive a non-tipper.*
begin today. do it for every passenger you pick up and spread the word to other drivers and like this thread if you will *participate in this cooperative strategy to empower drivers.*


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Good luck with that.

Majority of pax don't care about their ratings anyways (let alone oblivious that they can request their current score), and Uber doesn't automatically block matchmaking with those you've 1-starred before -- that's Lyft you're confusing it with.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Non-tipping is part of Uber's brand recognition, just like it is with McDonald's and Burger King.

Its right on the Uber website, the emphasis on a cash free experience.

Although well meaning, I can't see this idea working very well- passengers won't "get it".

If a food server for Mickey D's or BK wants to get regular tips, they should get a job at Ruth's Chris or Hooters. Similarly, I'd suggest that Uber partners are going to get regular tips until they move to a different driving situation.


----------



## musk for president (Oct 21, 2016)

rating non tippers with 1 star is not to effect them psychologically, its meant to help drivers identify non tippers. its simple, when theres a request, drivers see the rating before accepting. if this strategy is used, non tippers will be known ahead of time.

why do you keep talking about the passengers knowledge of their rating? the passenger rating is basically meaningless as it stands now, cause most drivers accept the idea if no tips.


----------



## UberCadi (Dec 28, 2015)

EX_ said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> Majority of pax don't care about their ratings anyways (let alone oblivious that they can request their current score), and Uber doesn't automatically block matchmaking with those you've 1-starred before -- that's Lyft you're confusing it with.


On the contrary...It's all I hear group of pax talking about when they are in the car. They are more concerned than we know. And, being a driver that will pass on 4.5 pax and when ordering a ride myself I won't take a 4.5 driver and will cancel til I get one above 4.8. I've always tipped my driver and some *****-canoe rated me low for some reason because I'm at a 4.5 now myself, and was always a 5.

Check this article as a good reference: http://technofaq.org/posts/2016/10/uber-passenger-rating-ways-to-improve-it/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberCadi said:


> On the contrary...It's all I hear group of pax talking about when they are in the car. They are more concerned than we know. And, being a driver that will pass on 4.5 pax and when ordering a ride myself I won't take a 4.5 driver and will cancel til I get one above 4.8. I've always tipped my driver and some *****-canoe rated me low for some reason because I'm at a 4.5 now myself, and was always a 5.
> 
> Check this article as a good reference: http://technofaq.org/posts/2016/10/uber-passenger-rating-ways-to-improve-it/


" Carma".


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

UberCadi said:


> On the contrary...It's all I hear group of pax talking about when they are in the car. They are more concerned than we know. And, being a driver that will pass on 4.5 pax and when ordering a ride myself I won't take a 4.5 driver and will cancel til I get one above 4.8. I've always tipped my driver and some *****-canoe rated me low for some reason because I'm at a 4.5 now myself, and was always a 5.
> 
> Check this article as a good reference: http://technofaq.org/posts/2016/10/uber-passenger-rating-ways-to-improve-it/


Nah...you keep the link.

Rarely in my car do my pax obsess over or even aware of their ratings. In the case of yours though, I guess it's a matter of "what goes around, comes around".

Until pax ratings are _actually_ held to the same arbitrary standards as a drivers', it can't be realistically compared since pax are never deactivated below a numerical threshold (unlike the default 'Partner' minimum of <4.6*) -- it just takes them a little longer for them to get a ride.


----------



## UberCadi (Dec 28, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> " Carma".


You mean "Karma"? Karma to me or to the rider?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberCadi said:


> You mean "Karma"? Karma to me or to the rider?


Car ma


----------



## musk for president (Oct 21, 2016)

i'm not sure how many people know this but a union exists in New York and uber gives them every single driver in New York. New York drivers make three dollars per mile compared to $.85 in Miami.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I dont one star Pax simply because they dont tip me. For starters I dont want a one star back and secondly if I was going to depend on tips I would drive a cab. We are not entitled to tips, drive Lyft if you think you are and even then you may not get them.


----------

